# g10



## craigs29 (Aug 15, 2004)

looking for a manual for a 73 g10 bolens with pto. thanx alot craig


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

craig Welcome to TF!
What manual are you looking for? If you need specs or repair info check out the tubeframe repair manual posted here. Just look at the index and then go to any pages you need. The G10 is covered in it. As for an owners manual, the G10 is similar to an 850 or 853 I think as far as everything except engine.


----------



## craigs29 (Aug 15, 2004)

six chows, thanx alot , will check it out. craig


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Craig
If the tube frame manual doesn't help and you need a manual specific to your engine, let me know. I have single cylinder engine manuals also and could post what you need.


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

*G10 Operators Manual*

Craigs,
I have the operators manual for this tractor. It has been scanned into Microsoft Word - all in 1 file. It is 10 megabytes in size. If you send me an email address, I can try to send it to you, just make sure you can accept a file this large first.

>CC<


----------



## craigs29 (Aug 15, 2004)

thanx peachfuzz, but i have copied the tube frame manual and i think i have all i need for now, thanx anyway. craig


----------

